
Show HN: Manage and share design-related assets with your team - waxvine
http://www.waxvine.com
======
waxvine
Waxvine gives you the ability to create a showcase of your design ideas, and
we’re looking for people like you to provide us with honest feedback on this
very early version. Your expert advice will help us make sure we’re working on
improving and adding the most critical things: features you expect to see,
functionality you think would be cool, things that are difficult to use, and
bugs you encounter.

